# How to connect  my tp-link wireless modem to nokia c5-03 for accessing broadband?



## mdp (Aug 17, 2012)

I have just purchased tp-link modem(TD-W8951ND) with wi-fi connectivity.

 I am running bsnl broadband with wired connection on my pc.

 But i wish to access internet on my nokia phone c5-03 via this wireless modem.


How to set up the connection..?

 Please help.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 17, 2012)

You will need to setup your network. Anyways try this software in the link Download TD-W8951ND Easy Setup Assistant 1.0.10.1126 Free - Quickly connect and configure your router with this tool - Softpedia


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 17, 2012)

Have you already set up your new router according to your ISP's settings? If not then do the settings as per your old modem, and your mobile should easily be able to connect to it via wifi.


----------

